

FTP meet HTTPS: An easier way to talk to Github - telemachos
http://ithaca.arpinum.org/2010/10/14/fun-with-netrc.html

======
GICodeWarrior
If you add your ssh key to an ssh-agent you won't have to type the password
for it each time and the password won't be stored anywhere.

You do still have to trust the root user, but this is still way better than
putting your password on disk.

~~~
telemachos
Probably a good point, but my sense is that HTTP is the future (and faster)
for git{hub}. I may be wrong about that.

Based on the quick downvote, I am wrong. Fair enough, but I'm curious to know,
is HTTP _not_ more efficient/quick than ssh now for git? I thought it was.

~~~
GICodeWarrior
Connection overhead is small for both (if keep-alive is working on https),
request/response overhead might be smaller for ssh but probably not terribly
and they both use AES encryption (by default) for the transfer so they should
be very similar in performance.

~~~
telemachos
Thanks for the reply. I updated the post to include your objection and point
here.

------
js2
Git uses libcurl for its http support. Libcurl is what is looking at your
.netrc. But really, use ssh and ssh-agent. (That reminds me, I really need to
send in that libcurl patch which adds support for the OS X keychain.)

\- a dinosaur (thanks for making me feel old today)

~~~
stevenbedrick
Please submit that patch- that'd be hugely useful!

------
poink
Being behind a rather restrictive firewall at work, I certainly recognize the
advantages of HTTP/HTTPS vs. SSH (or anything else).

Still, when it comes to not having to remember or retype passwords for network
connections, isn't that exactly SSH's strong suit?

I'm all for espousing the advantages of the new thing, but isn't this one of
HTTPS's major disadvantages, comparatively? I mean, my github password isn't
stored in plaintext on disk anywhere, and I can still do whatever I want
without a password (OK, one password per reboot) from any of my machines.

------
kree10
"...back when dinosaurs walked the earth, people used this...for FTP
sessions."

How I wish this were true. Before I started doing freelance web development
full-time, I figured FTP had died out in the 90s, just like telnet did.

I now understand FTP remains the norm, and I waste hours dealing with it (then
gripe about it on the Facebook group 7 Billion Strong Against FTP
<http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=130658460303379> ).

